# Favorite composer



## King (Dec 10, 2008)

Just out of plain curiosity...

who is your favoriite composer and why?
Mine is Harry Gregson Williams the man is a bloody genious.


----------



## Fox Amoore (Dec 10, 2008)

Love his work. I also love Thomas Newman (The Green Mile etc), amazing piano and mood creator. I also love James Horner, e.g. The Ludlows. A lot of inspiration comes from the pair of them.


----------



## Aden (Dec 10, 2008)

Danny Elfman is great. I also love Arjen Anthony Lucassen's Ayreon project.


----------



## Mercy (Dec 10, 2008)

John Williams - As cliche as it is, some of the Star Wars music and the Jurassic Park music are the most memorable songs I can think of from movies, so he can't really be exempt from this list.

Danny Elfman - Lots of cool sounds from this man's brain.  Nightmare Before Christmas was amazing.

Carl Friedman - Slavonic Rhapsody No. 2.  Nuff said. 

Percy Grainger - Molly on the Shore, Country Gardens, etc.

Gustav Holst - The Planets. <3


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 10, 2008)

Tchaikovsky, Grieg, Vangelis, Jean Michel Jarre.... and a few others.

Don't really have a special reason other than I find them relaxing to listen to and I can't help wanting to hum along. I first heard Grieg from something on an old 78 record we had about the place when I was about 9. It got broke, and I never managed to find another copy since I can't remember what it was called


----------



## Surgat (Dec 10, 2008)

Iannis Xenakis. 

His works are an interesting application of mathematics to music. The result doesn't sound conventional, but it's still structured, has "moods" to it, and is in general _not bad_.


----------



## Defender (Dec 14, 2008)

Steve Reich. I love ostinato :<


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 15, 2008)

Vincent Persichetti 

Igor Stravinsky 

Phillip Glass 

Percy Grainger 

John Adams

Paul Lansky

Paul Hindemith

Beethoven

Ralph Von Williams

Thomas Newman


----------



## Tryp (Dec 21, 2008)

Beethoven - the 9th Symphony (2nd and 4th movements) as well as the 4th, 5th, 6th and 7th symphonies.

Edvard Grieg - Peer Gynt suite

Strauss - Blue Danube Waltz and Radetsky March


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 22, 2008)

Niccolo Paganini. <3

Good taste thread has good taste. <3


----------



## King (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow it amazes me how many artists have been listed I have never heard of...

John williams yes is the classic example of a pro bono professional but a lot of these names I am completely and utterly in the dark with

-Arjen Anthony Lucassen's Ayreon project
-Carl Friedman
-Percy Grainger
-Gustav Holst 
-Vincent Persichetti
-Igor Stravinsky  
-Paul Hindemith
-Ralph Von Williams
-Thomas Newman
-Niccolo Paganini
-Edvard Grieg
-Steve Reich
-Iannis Xenakis (Actually I hate mathmatics so I would never really listen to his music but still curious)
-Jean Michel Jarre

The others such as danny elfman you have to be living under a rock to not know him, Thomas Newman and James Horner as well.

Still the list of those I have that you all brought up have intrigued me greatly please add a few links so I may check out each composer.

thanks
-shodarkhorn-


----------



## Aden (Dec 23, 2008)

Has anyone mentioned Hans Zimmerman?


----------



## Nocturne (Dec 23, 2008)

Chopin, if you can't tell from my username XD


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 23, 2008)

Johann Sebastian Bach.
Oh, and Frank Klepacki


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't have a personal favorite, though there are many composers I enjoy listening to:

Igor Stravinsky
Johann Sebastian Bach
Peter Tchaikovsky
Ludwig van Beethoven
Modest Mussorgsky
Andrew Lloyd Webber
Danny Elfman
Alan Menken
Claude Debussy
Edvard Grieg
Felix Mendelssohn
Leonard Bernstein
Stephen Schwartz


----------



## Equium (Dec 27, 2008)

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky for his haunting, powerful movements is one of my favourites, if not my favourite. Also making the list:

Bela Bartok
Sergei Prokofiev
Gustav Holst
Camille Saint-Saens
Georges Bizet


----------



## Dolphinboy (Jan 1, 2009)

hehehe ive seen some wild percussion works by iannis...  was a percussion major... music education


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 1, 2009)

Lugwig van Beethoven, Franz Liszt, Frederyck Chopin, Claude Debussy, Maurice Ravel to name a few.


----------

